# junk removal



## vintage

I will be returning to my house in Italy in a couple of weeks, the last time I was there I left myself a large pile of trash (old furniture, and stuff) and also a large amount of metal (appliances and other metals). Does anyone know of how I can have this stuff removed, here in the States we just leave the metal outside and people collect it and sell it to a metal recycling business. Do they do this in Italy? My house is in Capestrano AQ.


----------



## Arturo.c

vintage said:


> I will be returning to my house in Italy in a couple of weeks, the last time I was there I left myself a large pile of trash (old furniture, and stuff) and also a large amount of metal (appliances and other metals). Does anyone know of how I can have this stuff removed, here in the States we just leave the metal outside and people collect it and sell it to a metal recycling business. Do they do this in Italy? My house is in Capestrano AQ.


It doesn't work that way, you have to contact the company contracted by your Comune for garbage removal.
I found on the internet that you can call a toll-free number (800-012490) and will be given instructions on how to dispose of your junk.


----------



## vintage

Arturo.c said:


> It doesn't work that way, you have to contact the company contracted by your Comune for garbage removal.
> I found on the internet that you can call a toll-free number (800-012490) and will be given instructions on how to dispose of your junk.


Thanks, I did an internet search using that number and it comes up with some municipal offices in Sulmona. I will give it a try when I get to Italy.
Bill


----------



## Goingtoitalia

Hello,
I had some work done and yes you will have to contact the commune or I might say a local builder who might be willing to help. As they have to pay a pretty high fee for their bins too. 
On a side note, I am an American who bought in Ofena. I always get a kick out of Capestrano on my drive in. I am planning on going back in March to furnish my place, if you are in town during that time might say hello. My Italian language skills are well??? quite non-existent so the sound of English is always a comfort.
Bruce
[email protected] or facebook.com/brucechipps


----------



## vintage

Goingtoitalia said:


> Hello,
> I had some work done and yes you will have to contact the commune or I might say a local builder who might be willing to help. As they have to pay a pretty high fee for their bins too.
> On a side note, I am an American who bought in Ofena. I always get a kick out of Capestrano on my drive in. I am planning on going back in March to furnish my place, if you are in town during that time might say hello. My Italian language skills are well??? quite non-existent so the sound of English is always a comfort.
> Bruce
> [email protected] or facebook.com/brucechipps


Hi Bruce, We just might be there in March, I will let you know. Are you the "Bruce" from the show "house hunters int." that bought the house in Ofena? As for the junk removal I have found a local that will take all the metal for free, then he will sell it. I will check with the commune for the rest of the junk.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Goingtoitalia

Hello Bill,
I am that "Bruce" guilty as charged. I miss Italy every time that I come back to the US. My house looks great, my Sister and her Italian Brother in law saw it last April as it was being completed. I do have a Facebook.com/brucechipps if you want to check out some pics buried amoung other photos. 
Ciao
Bruce


----------



## vintage

Goingtoitalia said:


> Hello Bill,
> I am that "Bruce" guilty as charged. I miss Italy every time that I come back to the US. My house looks great, my Sister and her Italian Brother in law saw it last April as it was being completed. I do have a Facebook.com/brucechipps if you want to check out some pics buried amoung other photos.
> Ciao
> Bruce


Hi Bruce, just got back from Italy, didn't have much time for internet when I was there. The last reply I put on this thread, I was sitting in Il Borgo in Sulmona having lunch. I can't get good internet in Capestrano, only at the piazza, and it is slow, but Popoli and Sulmona it works great. I didn't have time to get to Ofena this visit, but I have been there before. 
I love that episode that you were on, it is one of our favorites! Are you studying italian? We are and it gets better with every visit, we actually visited for 2 hours with our italian neighbors who speak no english, and we kept the conversation going the whole time. 
We will be back in Italy the beginning of January, wish we could get there for Christmas, but that will have to wait to next year. How long will you be there for when you return in March? If things go right I might have my first extended stay sometime in April. 
Bill


----------



## Goingtoitalia

I have been so busy.... Work made it so I couldn't visit in Sept./Oct., I met someone and much of my time has been devoted to getting to know her better, not Italian, I am afraid. She was a model in Italy in her teens. She has always liked Italy, so I am sure that we will both pick it up again soon... I am hoping to head back in March, it seems like forever. I need to furnish and fix a few minor things, plus I am thinking about adding a pellet stove, I saw a really nice one a builder's house, you make a phone call to it to turn it on, so that when you get home the place is hot, a good thing on some of those cold winter nights.


----------



## vintage

Goingtoitalia said:


> I have been so busy.... Work made it so I couldn't visit in Sept./Oct., I met someone and much of my time has been devoted to getting to know her better, not Italian, I am afraid. She was a model in Italy in her teens. She has always liked Italy, so I am sure that we will both pick it up again soon... I am hoping to head back in March, it seems like forever. I need to furnish and fix a few minor things, plus I am thinking about adding a pellet stove, I saw a really nice one a builder's house, you make a phone call to it to turn it on, so that when you get home the place is hot, a good thing on some of those cold winter nights.


My neighbors in Capestrano say that you can get the best prices on furniture and appliances in Pescara, and they will deliver. That pellet stove sounds great, right now I just get the wood stove ready in the afternoon so that when we get home we can just drop a match in it. Does your friend speak any italian? 
Bill


----------



## Goingtoitalia

I think that your friends are right, Pescara or Sambucceto, where the Costarama and OBI are have great sales and generally good prices. There is an IKEA up the coast in Ancona and another giant furniture store in Saint Angelo. I am looking for nice pieces too! I have found a few, which are scattered about in neighbors garages right now... My girlfriend speaks a little Italian, not too much, but wants to learn more... I have the Rosetta stone, but it seems to require more attention than I have right now... So I pop CD's into the car on the commute to work.. hopefully, I will learn a bit... May I inquire as to where you are from originally? I was thinking of doing the 90 day thing too in the future....


----------



## abritabroad

*hi*



vintage said:


> I will be returning to my house in Italy in a couple of weeks, the last time I was there I left myself a large pile of trash (old furniture, and stuff) and also a large amount of metal (appliances and other metals). Does anyone know of how I can have this stuff removed, here in the States we just leave the metal outside and people collect it and sell it to a metal recycling business. Do they do this in Italy? My house is in Capestrano AQ.


we have a similar problem, I went to the local commune (we live in Casoli) and they told us to return on a Monday/Tuesday, and speak to the 'furniture removal department' and arrange for it to be picked up! i'm assuming that thats how they do it...good luck! let me know how you get on lol


----------



## pudd 2

abritabroad said:


> we have a similar problem, I went to the local commune (we live in Casoli) and they told us to return on a Monday/Tuesday, and speak to the 'furniture removal department' and arrange for it to be picked up! i'm assuming that thats how they do it...good luck! let me know how you get on lol


hi if its old furnature or old windows or old window fitings i will take them away free of charge and any old rubish with in reason


----------



## vintage

pudd 2 said:


> hi if its old furnature or old windows or old window fitings i will take them away free of charge and any old rubish with in reason


Hi,

I have a couple of large old chairs, a bureau, possibly some other furniture and a lot of metal (appliances and other stuff). I will be there at the beginning of January, private message me your contact info and I will get in touch with you in January. 
Bill


----------



## vintage

Goingtoitalia said:


> I think that your friends are right, Pescara or Sambucceto, where the Costarama and OBI are have great sales and generally good prices. There is an IKEA up the coast in Ancona and another giant furniture store in Saint Angelo. I am looking for nice pieces too! I have found a few, which are scattered about in neighbors garages right now... My girlfriend speaks a little Italian, not too much, but wants to learn more... I have the Rosetta stone, but it seems to require more attention than I have right now... So I pop CD's into the car on the commute to work.. hopefully, I will learn a bit... May I inquire as to where you are from originally? I was thinking of doing the 90 day thing too in the future....


Hi Bruce 
I am from Massachusetts.
Bill


----------



## pudd 2

hi ive sent you a pm what a small world we have freands from florider in the next vilage to us we are in pretoro chieti


----------



## Learning 2B

@ Bruce~

Loved seeing your house purchase adventure on Int. House Hunters. Seems like you've learned alot since then! Since I'm new to this, I'm not sure if it's possible, but would LOVE to see pictures of your finished (if it's finished!) house.

I've joined this forum so that I may learn from others what to do and what not to do. And also to be inspired by perserverence and success!

It is the dream of my husband and myself to someday own a vacation home in Italy. So, we'd be happy for any inspiration and advice that other members can provide.

Thank you!
Brandie


----------



## Goingtoitalia

vintage said:


> Hi Bruce
> I am from Massachusetts.
> Bill


Hello Bill,
I am sorry that I have not been on here more often  They closed the original forum at expat  I was in Italy last March/April to make the house a home.... slowly. I got recently married so my travel has been a little complicated due to my wife's daughter. But, I still on spending time there. You can check me out on Face Book... just look up my name brucechipps after the facebook dot com/ and I will add you then you can see the progress 
Ciao
Bruce


----------



## Goingtoitalia

Learning 2B said:


> @ Bruce~
> 
> Loved seeing your house purchase adventure on Int. House Hunters. Seems like you've learned alot since then! Since I'm new to this, I'm not sure if it's possible, but would LOVE to see pictures of your finished (if it's finished!) house.
> 
> I've joined this forum so that I may learn from others what to do and what not to do. And also to be inspired by perserverence and success!
> 
> It is the dream of my husband and myself to someday own a vacation home in Italy. So, we'd be happy for any inspiration and advice that other members can provide.
> 
> Thank you!
> Brandie


Hi Brandy, sorry it tookso long to respond. As you might have read above, after they closed the original Expat group I have not been on here much. Please add me as a friend on face book, use my name brucechipps to find me. I posted pics ofthe house in I believe the April in Italy 2011 folder. Thank you for hanging in there with me, it was a long journey 
Ciao 
Bruce


----------



## Learning 2B

Goingtoitalia said:


> Hi Brandy, sorry it tookso long to respond. As you might have read above, after they closed the original Expat group I have not been on here much. Please add me as a friend on face book, use my name brucechipps to find me. I posted pics ofthe house in I believe the April in Italy 2011 folder. Thank you for hanging in there with me, it was a long journey
> Ciao
> Bruce


Bruce!

No worries! Apparently my timing was unusually excellent. I just posted and you replied almost immediately!! In the meantime I grew a brain and searched you out. Thanks for all those picts. They are really great!

My husband and I will probably head further South since we live in Oregon and would love to find a warmer place to escape to! That is if my Venice addiction doesn't rule that out! But, out of all the shows I've seen on HHI, yours is one of the few I've saved to watch again. We love the idea that we can get something and make it our own with lots of hard work and time.

Grazie!
Brandie


----------

